

We are a small app team and we want to build an app for a random entrepreneur - ap0rnnstar
https://www.tepia.co/contest/

======
ap0rnnstar
We are a small web and app development team in Orange County, CA. We have
launched a few apps and we want to team up with a super entrepreneur and build
out their tech business. We are holding a contest and we will choose the most
exciting app idea and entrepreneur. Can you guys help share this around the
web? Thanks!

